
Real-Time Analytics with Node.js and Socket.io - ca98am79
http://markrabey.com/2014/05/05/real-time-analytics-with-node-js-socket-io/?utm_source=nodeweekly&utm_medium=email
======
krisdol
Thanks! I liked the writing, and the article did a great job of clearly
explaining a basic socket.io workflow. I would expand on this with an article
either on how to use mongoose to store analytics data across sessions or on
how to use some visualization library (d3.js?) to plot the data.

~~~
MarkRabey
Thanks, I appreciate the feedback! An update is on the way in the next couple
of days I hope.

------
agilityfeat
I enjoyed this post too - if you don't mind I plan to link to it from next
week's RealTimeWeekly.com. Thanks for writing it!

~~~
MarkRabey
I don't mind at all, please do! Glad you like it.

------
coldcode
While it's an interesting article, for some reason I cannot select any text in
the page in Safari. Strange.

~~~
MarkRabey
As it turns out, the text IS being selected....just with no colour associated
to it. Not sure what happened there, but I'll get the fix up ASAP.

------
troels
Small typo:

    
    
        mkdir simple-chat && cd realtime-analytics

~~~
MarkRabey
Thanks! Fixed.

------
gurujust1n
Thanks for the article! You just pushed me to want to learn Nodejs.

~~~
MarkRabey
Good to hear! I'm still learning a lot my self, but love it so far!

